# 24 h ou 48 h de location ?



## steveaustin (9 Octobre 2010)

Salut ,

lorsque je loue un film sur iTunes depuis mon Mac , j'ai 48 heures pour le visionner une fois la lecture commencée .

Mais sur la page AppleTV du site d'Apple , je lis ceci :

"Vous avez 30 jours pour voir votre film et, lorsque vous aurez commencé à le regarder, vous pourrez le reprendre autant de fois que vous le voudrez pendant 24 heures."

Alors , à ceux qui ont un Apple TV , vous avez droit à 24 ou 48 heures ???


----------



## Onra (11 Octobre 2010)

Salut,

J'ai loué un film samedi soir et ce soir quand j'ai regardé sur l'AppleTV il me restait 3 heures pour revoir le film. Donc la durée est de 48h.


----------



## steveaustin (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci Onra !!

48 h , c'est bien ; pourvu que ça reste comme ça ...


----------

